# Found this (jig?) in my grandpas wood shop. Wondering if someone could identify it for me.



## Leonardthecat (May 28, 2016)

Hi I'm new here so if this is in the wrong category, I apologize in advance. I was clearing out the remainder of my grandpas wood shop and and came across this. He passed away a year ago and I picked up woodworking about a year and a half ago so never really got a chance to ask him. I'm assuming it's some sort of jig for something but have never seen anything like it. Just wondering if I could put it to use or not. Thanks!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

What kind of woodworking projects did he do most? That could be a clue.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Router table fence???


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm thinking it might be a router table fence. From the length and shape of the center notch, it might be used as a jointer fence to straighten a board's edge.

The two cutouts with the bolts and wingnuts would align with and attached to the sliding mounts.

The notch in the center would be the clearance notch for the router bit.

Just my guess . . .

Cheers!


----------



## Leonardthecat (May 28, 2016)

Thanks for the help, I'll have to give it a second look. That would make sense because I also got a homemade router table from him which is pretty neat, has a adjustable tilting top, but no fence anywhere. That seemed odd to me. Seems pretty long and bulky to fit on the table somehow but I'll look into it. Thanks, again.


----------

